# Anybody else hate the garden events or is that just me?



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2018)

I hate the events where you have to grow flowers and catch creatures to obtain prizes.

There?s too many variables involved with them,

First: you have to do favors for animals to get the special seeds you can?t order. It?s random if you get the seeds you need or not

Second: if you grow the special flowers, it?s random if creatures will appear on them or not

Third: Even when the creatures do spawn, it?s about 50/50 whether or not you actually catch them or not. It?s so maddening!

As opposed to say, the recent crystal event where all you have to do is do favors for animals to get the rewards. 
Your reward is directly proportional to how much time you put in playing the game and there?s only 1 chance variable of how many crystals you?ll get when you do the favors. 

In the flower events you can spend hours playing and still have Rotten luck and not get all the furniture.
 Plus in the crystal events, you can spend your crystals on whatever prize you want and get as many of them as you want! If you only want 10 crystal trees, you can certainly spend all your crystals on just that. 
In the flower events he prizes are fixed, and you can?t get duplicates of items unless the game provides for them.

Don?t get me wrong, I love all the items in the lief event, and I?m going to try and get them all, I just needed to rant about it first


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2018)

I find the more complex and interesting besides just going to the animal and taking requests. It takes more effort and the prizes are worth it in the end.

You should probably wait till the fishing event arrives.


----------



## J087 (Feb 27, 2018)

Where were you during the butterfly drama?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2018)

J087 said:


> Where were you during the butterfly drama?



Lol the rover event frustrated me so much I took a hiatus for awhile


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah they are annoying, especially since they rely quite heavily on sharing and you going on and actually do that >_> Wish they'd dump those and just do something else.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 27, 2018)

No. I like them.


----------



## wenom (Feb 27, 2018)

I really enjoy them, because of the items. However, they do frustrate me.
I am fortunate that I am able to have the time to actually play during the
day, but I imagine the vast majority of people don't have that luxury and
miss out a lot on events.​


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 27, 2018)

I only "hate" them for two reasons.

1. Most of my animals are at max level and I don't see a point in interacting with them further. Plus recently I haven't bothered catching fish and bugs so I don't want to waste my items on them just to get flowers. I find it easier to get flowers by sharing, and I do have a couple of friends who I have a sharing system with xD

2. I'm trying to trade in all of the tulips and pansies to get the flower items and the garden events slow that process down. I literally just finished the tulips, and I have been playing since the game's pre- world release. Of course I could use fertilizer, but meh...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2018)

I like the event, the only drawbacks is 1: Its a lazy move. 2: It's time consuming.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 27, 2018)

I dislike the format of gardening events too.  The creature catch rate is ridiculous and getting seeds is tedious.  I go through the motions because I want to collect all the items, but I'm not really having much fun.


----------



## Livvy (Feb 27, 2018)

I actually really enjoy them and have found them fun so far. I haven't had trouble completing any of the garden events yet. I work and I'm a full-time student, but I usually play while I walk on the treadmill, during warm-ups/cool-downs (not while I'm running obviously haha). Doing this actually gets me to work out longer and get a little extra exercise. lmao Otherwise, during events, I just look at it when I take a break from homework/work.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah, so far, it's been tough to catch the yellow ladybugs. I had the same issue with Lottie's Gothic Festival or whatever it was; I missed out on the dumb set for that reason despite playing every day. x_x

At least I'm super interested in the items this time around. I'm weak for flower items.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2018)

this game hates me and makes me fail catching the bugs more than anything, esp the more rare ones.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 27, 2018)

You aren't alone. I am beginning to hate these things too. I also think that the basic two kinds of events are getting stale. Even though the change the items it's still the same mechanics underneath. Don't get me wrong, I love the items... just there could be more exciting tasks to obtain them. Even collecting flower seeds from villagers, and planting them and then giving them to Leif would be good. It's something new and different! Instead of boring ugh let's put a new coat of paint on this old event and put in a different npc every time for this one and alternate them because we are too lazy to code up something new real fast. (I'm sure that they are doing something better with their time. This is a rant... gotta add some pizzaz to spice it up and make me sound mad)


----------



## amanda1983 (Feb 28, 2018)

I was ready to never do another garden event after that first debacle. I was impressed with how the devs handled the feedback they received, and the level of communication in general though, so gave the next one a chance.

It's still not balanced right in my opinion, to much too chance and not enough emphasis on time + effort. But the events have genuinely improved, enough that I'm willing to keep doing them for now.

But gosh the tasks are all so dull and annoying to do at this point! I really hope there's some real changes coming through, more dialogue, quests, and the like. Coz I'm really sick of seeing animals still say 4 words to me when they meant to say 2 words (funny the first time, irritating after the first few hundred times..).


----------



## joelmm (Feb 28, 2018)

The only part I do not like is the catch rate. If you put this catch rate down the amount of bugs you need to get the objects or eliminate the catch rate and you need many more bugs to get them all.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I dislike the format of gardening events too.  The creature catch rate is ridiculous and getting seeds is tedious.  I go through the motions because I want to collect all the items, but I'm not really having much fun.



Same, idk if catch one at a time is better than all at once but yeah that rate is the worst i've seen.. almost.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 28, 2018)

amanda1983 said:


> I was ready to never do another garden event after that first debacle. I was impressed with how the devs handled the feedback they received, and the level of communication in general though, so gave the next one a chance.



I agree! They really improved the overall experience of the catch and share events based on the constructive feedback the community submitted. That's why I advocate submitting feedback to help the devs know what the community is enjoying and the things that they would like to see improved or changed. 

I've been enjoying the Leif event so far even though I haven't been playing at the same pace that I had tackled the other capture/share events with. The rewards for the first half were surprising. I wish I had waited on purchasing the flower backgrounds, as I like the event one better, but it will be nice to mix and match. I was happy to have easier access to essences via rewards and the event flower trade. I'm trying to get my bounce house maxed. I have a feeling I will be playing the second half of the event more because the flower items I was most excited about aren't available during part one. Anyhoo, overall I've been happy with the events since they made the changes, though I am looking forward to the fishing event because it will offer something new (I think).


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 28, 2018)

I do not like the garden events much either. I feel like with most of the events you need to be able to play for a while every day to get all of the items and most of the time I am too busy for that. It is also annoying to destroy my garden for an event just to get more spaces to plant flowers. I took out almost all of my flowers for the gothic rose event, but now I have one of every cosmos planted in a fun rainbow and I do not want to remove them. The catch rate is also pretty annoying. I hate how I consider it lucky to even catch half of the insects on rare flowers.


----------



## Ras (Mar 1, 2018)

I like it other than the spawn and capture rate of the y. ladybugs. It’s much harder than any of the bats.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2018)

Ras said:


> I like it other than the spawn and capture rate of the y. ladybugs. It’s much harder than any of the bats.



Ugh yes, the yellow ladybugs are terrible! I had 8 in my garden this morning and only caught 1!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 1, 2018)

i prefer them myself  though i have terrible luck catching them and feel bad when i cant return much lady bugs to my friends who give me some


----------



## bLink (Mar 1, 2018)

I agree with all three of your points. The only redemption is that they let you exchange your flowers grown for fertilizer making the process a little quicker.


----------



## J087 (Mar 1, 2018)

It's a shame you only get so few seeds back when you share a large amount of bugs.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 1, 2018)

This event is giving me baaad flash backs to the butterflies. I just fed seven flowers and out of them only one spawned and I didn’t catch it. I don’t have as much time to play these days and I’m beginning to feel a bit stressed because I really love the little flower edged canals.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 2, 2018)

Aside from all the tangible benefits, something I really like about these events is the interaction with your friends. Normally we can't do much beyond kudos, not that I have a real problem with this. But during this event and the last one, I've had a few friends where we seem to be helping each other all the time, sharing creatures back and forth, watering entire gardens, etc. (Prior to that I didn't have a lot of active friends but I've since revamped my list.) I don't know who any of them are IRL, but it feels like we're buddies and I retain a pleasant feeling for them after the event is over. 

I know this is kind of weird, but since our friend interactions are so limited, it's just a cool opportunity to appreciate the anonymous faces on our lists.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

Hate is a strong word, I find them challenging, but I think that's why I enjoy them to an extent. Sure when I am down to only needing one kind of creature and all I am getting is the other kinds of creatures, or I have awful catching rates, I'll get a bit peeved, but it's fun in the challenging nature of it. But I enjoy the items and the fact that it pushed everyone to interact more, I think that's what is really great about it.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 2, 2018)

*I loathe them with a fiery passion.*

Grinding in the -chance- of getting rare seeds.
Waiting 3 hours for the seeds to grow
Not every one gets spawns
Spawns have a crap catch rate

The thing that's making me rip my hair out the most is _all the stinking essences instead of actual rare items._ I get that essences in themselves are rare but you can still earn them in game. It's so aggravating when you really want the actual items and you go through the hassle of the flowers and catching, yet get something you can already earn. 

If I didn't -really- want the items, I wouldn't even do it. I usually skip the garden events because they're terribly hard and not fun in the slightest. 

If we could at least harvest multiple flowers at once and plant multiple seeds at once, it would make it slightly less tedious and make it go faster, but no. Also the system for flower food is annoying.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 3, 2018)

These garden events are a nightmare! I had to buy leaf tickets to get all the Rover items and I didn’t even get the final cutscene, I never got to finish Lottie’s event, and now I’m starting Leif’s event late and reeeally hoping I won’t need to buy more leaf tickets to finish... these new items are great and all, but Pocket Camp REALLY needs to give us a break ^^;


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Mar 4, 2018)

Just started the second part of the event: what is that catch rate from helllllllllllll??!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, I wonder why they keep on going considering how "challenging" it's supposed to be. It's not a challenge, it's just the hugest annoyance I've seen in quite some time and it depends too much on actually sharing to not get a crap catch rate... I mean considering the amount of items and shortness of the events and that's what they only focus on more or less I'm seriously considering ditching those events altogether.. but yeah I'm weak for all kinds hippies and flowers so ugh


----------



## J087 (Mar 4, 2018)

I agree the event is challenging. But I also feel that many players express hate towards it, again, for the wrong reasons. Yes it is frustrating to not catch anything after spending time sharing bugs and planting seeds, and perhaps even using flower food to speed up the process. And yes not everyone is able to play the game every day.

But if you are feeling obligated to buy flower food or even leaf tickets, just to complete these events, it means this free-to-play game is working perfectly. You fell for the temptation of a micro-pay game. The urge to spend money in order to complete something. No one is forcing you to do so, and neither is anyone forcing to you complete the entire event and collect all that can be collected.

Despite my shared frustration on certain aspects I honestly like these events, while never having spend money on them. But perhaps I'm also lucky in having a few friends whom share a similar activeness in playing this game and actively engage in sharing creatures. (for which thanks!)


_On a side note: The event started 5 hours ago. At this moment I have caught 13 purple and 7 navy bugs. And all I did was plant and share._


----------



## Cuka2cool (Mar 4, 2018)

I?m extremely tired of these events too. I feel like you have to be glued to your phone and I don?t have time for that. I don?t mind the once in a while throw one in, but I feel like it?s every week. I want to grow certain flowers and set my garden a particular way and I can?t which is frustrating.  No more garden events ... do a fishing tournament instead.


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 4, 2018)

I actually like the garden events, that is, when friends properly share their catches and offer help. For example, only watering one flower (to save time) while the rest sit there all thirsty delaying their growth (and creature spawning) while you're busy with real life is not very helpful during an event. When there isn't an event going on, it's not really an issue. 

Then there are the players who share the already completed part 1 creatures during the second part of the event. It's clear that the only goal for that 'friend' is to get seeds for the newest flower while unloading unneeded creatures. The problem is, sharing unneeded creatures takes up valuable real-estate in your garden and prevents other friends who are sharing the actual creature that you need, the one that is relevant to the second half of the event. 

If you're confused as to which creatures to share, it's simple, only share creatures that belong to the flower that you're placing it on. If I see a friend's garden with part 1 flowers planted in part of their garden, that tells me that they'd like more part 1 creatures. If there are just flowers planted that pertain to part 2 of the event, they only need part 2 creatures, and that's what I will share with them. 

Fortunately most of my friends are great and we help each other out while also getting rewards. I guess to some players the rewards are the only motivator. That's cool, everyone plays differently, but those people are removed from my friend's list.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't even pay for the game and I'd never do considering Ninty nowadays. But yeah I agree it's too much glue to your phone thing, one reason why I also quit FEH a while back, it was basically too much going on for me (yes flame me all you want not everyone got your free time or sole interest in that game).

It'd be nice if they could at least make it either less fail, make a bigger garden or just do another kind of event you don't have to check every x hours ughh


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> I actually like the garden events, that is, when friends properly share their catches and offer help. For example, only watering one flower (to save time) while the rest sit there all thirsty delaying their growth (and creature spawning) while you're busy with real life is not very helpful during an event. When there isn't an event going on, it's not really an issue.
> 
> Then there are the players who share the already completed part 1 creatures during the second part of the event. It's clear that the only goal for that 'friend' is to get seeds for the newest flower while unloading unneeded creatures. The problem is, sharing unneeded creatures takes up valuable real-estate in your garden and prevents other friends who are sharing the actual creature that you need, the one that is relevant to the second half of the event.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you need some better friends. My only stress during this event stems from not being able to help my friends more (rewards are 0% on my mind). I would love to be able to water more than five gardens per cycle (which I water completely during events) and I wish I could share more bugs with my friends. I did pretty well about getting everything back to my friends during round one, but I'm really finding it hard to get those bugs to my friends this time around. 

About the round one lady bugs though, I still have friends working on round one, and I don't believe you get the pink seeds from sharing round one bugs (correct me if I'm wrong here). It's possible that your friends don't follow the same idea of putting the right bugs on the right flowers, or it could just come wanting to help even if they don't have the round two bugs. Also, speaking from personal experience, one of my friends popped a bunch of round one yellow bugs into my garden (all pink btw), and when I visited hers, I noticed that she still had 1/2 a garden full of yellow flowers. It was immediately clear that she just wanted me to bounce those bugs back to her so she could finish up round one, and I was happy to help. Just a different perspective on why you might see some round one bugs floating around still. Just remember, unless we are PMing one another on the forum (which isn't a bad idea) we don't have direct communication with our friends, so it's hard to know when something we do will bother our friends or what the motivation of our friends may be.


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (Mar 5, 2018)

So the ladybugs do continue to spawn on flowers or do they only spawn once


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2018)

DeadlyKindness999 said:


> So the ladybugs do continue to spawn on flowers or do they only spawn once



Only once.  That's part of what makes catching ladybugs so difficult.  You have to constantly complete requests to get seeds and spawn ladybugs, many of which you'll fail to catch anyway.  It's quite frustrating.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Only once.  That's part of what makes catching ladybugs so difficult.  You have to constantly complete requests to get seeds and spawn ladybugs, many of which you'll fail to catch anyway.  It's quite frustrating.



yea which also sucks golf balls even more.. like come on ninty since when did you get that annoying.


----------



## Livvy (Mar 6, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> I actually like the garden events, that is, when friends properly share their catches and offer help. For example, only watering one flower (to save time) while the rest sit there all thirsty delaying their growth (and creature spawning) while you're busy with real life is not very helpful during an event. When there isn't an event going on, it's not really an issue.
> 
> Then there are the players who share the already completed part 1 creatures during the second part of the event. It's clear that the only goal for that 'friend' is to get seeds for the newest flower while unloading unneeded creatures. The problem is, sharing unneeded creatures takes up valuable real-estate in your garden and prevents other friends who are sharing the actual creature that you need, the one that is relevant to the second half of the event.
> 
> ...




Okay, first of all, like you mentioned - I really really like the garden events. I have never spent real money on the game, it hasn't taken up too much of my time, I usually finish quite early on, and I love the rewards they give - I am having a much more fun time customizing my campsite with the new variety of items they keep adding! I feel like if people don't like the garden events, they can easily opt out of them. You don't have to participate! 

Second of all! I noticed that too - it's really frustrating when certain people on your friends list share the part 1 creatures, when you clearly only have part 2 flowers planted! I ended up removing someone from my friends list, because she filled up all 18 of my empty spaces with pink lady bugs, and so no one else had room to share the part 2 lady bugs that I needed. Like I'm sure she wasn't intentionally making things harder, but it did seem inconsiderate, like she was more just trying to get get rid of her excess lady bugs + get more flowers. I'm sure it's more people not really thinking about it/being unobservant, or possibly someone younger, but still frustrating! Luckily I have a lot of active friends are really awesome and generous with sharing throughout the whole event!


----------

